#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  pfSense Redirecionar trafego por dominio

## stevens144

Olá pessoal, nao sei se mta gente aki usa pfsense, eu uso e é excelente mas tem um porem, preciso redirecionar no loadbalance por rota estatica, mas ele só faz isso por subrede por host(somente o ip) ou porta estava pensando em um meio de direcionar o trafego do youtube para somente um link. 

Eu trabalho com mikrotik como gateway dos clientes e o pfsense como gateway do mikrotik.

O que eu sei é que aparentemente o pfsense nao trabalha com dominio justamente por ele se pf (packet filter) e nao ipfw (ipfirewall) mesmo ele tendo um firewall incluso (tlvz até seja esse mas essa foi uma desculpa dos moderadores do forum deles). 

Bom se alguem tiver usando e souber a resposta ou estiver atras dela junte-se a mim, hehe.
abraços

----------


## rogeriodj

> Olá pessoal, nao sei se mta gente aki usa pfsense, eu uso e é excelente mas tem um porem, preciso redirecionar no loadbalance por rota estatica, mas ele só faz isso por subrede por host(somente o ip) ou porta estava pensando em um meio de direcionar o trafego do youtube para somente um link. 
> 
> Eu trabalho com mikrotik como gateway dos clientes e o pfsense como gateway do mikrotik.
> 
> O que eu sei é que aparentemente o pfsense nao trabalha com dominio justamente por ele se pf (packet filter) e nao ipfw (ipfirewall) mesmo ele tendo um firewall incluso (tlvz até seja esse mas essa foi uma desculpa dos moderadores do forum deles). 
> 
> Bom se alguem tiver usando e souber a resposta ou estiver atras dela junte-se a mim, hehe.
> abraços


Eu ja usei o PFSense, e realmente ele so faz por ip ou porta, ai resolvi usar o MK pois ele tem um opção chamada content, tbm me lasquei, pois ele tbm não redireciona por dominio, so por ip, agora é aprender a pegar todos os ips do dominio e fazer o redirecionamento, rsrsrs.
Se alguem souber uma maneira de descobrir todos os ips que um determinado dominio usa eu agradeço!

----------


## stevens144

Eu tava pensando em fazer da seguinte maneira... já que ele trabalha com porta... e eu tenho mikrotik antes dele.. eu posso fazer um dstnat, ou seja, todo trafego com destino a content:*.youtube.com redirect to-ports:8090(ex) . Assim o mikrotik joga todo trafego destinado ao youtube para a porta 8090 e eu faço um static route na porta 8090 direcionando para somente um link  :Big Grin: . Vou fazer esse teste agora a tarde... espero q esteja workando

----------


## stevens144

nao funciono  :Frown:

----------


## stevens144

kkkkkkkkkk...
precisa nao velho ja consegui... hehe

----------


## GrayFox

Todos os firewalls podem trancar por nome, host. O problema é o seguinte, quando o firewall lê a regra, ele resolve o nome para IP e adiciona na lista, tanto no ipfw quanto no pf e ipf. Então, se o dns estiver apontado para mais de um host, o ip que vai ser redirecionado vai ser na sorte. Ou entao outra hipotese, o nome aponta somente para um endereco ip, o firewall da um gethostbyname, identifica o ip e adiciona na lista. Só que nesse meio tempo, eles trocam o endereco IP do nome, se voce nao restartar o firewall, o site vai ficar fora do ar.

Saudações,

----------


## lucianogf

JorgeAldo,

O moderador GrayFox não fugiu de sua razão, pelo contrário, fez exatamente o que deveria ter feito.

O usuário autor do tópico pediu 'ajuda' para resolver um problema, se ele quisesse contratar os serviços de alguém ele teria dito isso em seu post.

Caso o mesmo não encontrasse resposta para sua pergunta através de ajuda dos usuários do fórum e seu problema fosse oneroso e precisasse contratar alguém para fazer isso o mesmo ou diria aqui mesmo ou abriria outro tópico para tal.

Se o seu interesse é vender serviços então coloque sua propaganda na sessão classificados com os serviços que você presta.

Agora se você não tiver interesse em ajudar as pessoas de acordo com as políticas do fórum então omita-se.

E está registrado que o moderador não foi hostil a sua pessoa, o mesmo apenas fez o que deveria ter feito.

Aproveitando, por gentileza, edite a última linha de sua assinatura.

Lucianogf

----------

